# Sumar Si (Dos criterios)



## JavierPeña (Jul 25, 2011)

Muy buenas,

Tenga un problema con la función sumar si para dos criterios

Tengo estos datos:
Columna A (fecha)|Columna B (enteros):

 <table width="160" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><col style="width: 60pt;" width="80" span="2">  <tbody><tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">   <td class="xl24" style="height: 12.75pt; width: 60pt;" width="80" align="right" height="17">13/06/2002</td>   <td class="xl25" style="border-left: medium none; width: 60pt;" width="80" align="right">1</td>  </tr>  <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">   <td class="xl24" style="height: 12.75pt; border-top: medium none;" align="right" height="17">14/06/2002</td>   <td class="xl25" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" align="right">2</td>  </tr>  <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">   <td class="xl24" style="height: 12.75pt; border-top: medium none;" align="right" height="17">15/06/2002</td>   <td class="xl25" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" align="right">2</td>  </tr>  <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">   <td class="xl24" style="height: 12.75pt; border-top: medium none;" align="right" height="17">16/06/2002</td>   <td class="xl25" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" align="right">2</td>  </tr>  <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">   <td class="xl24" style="height: 12.75pt; border-top: medium none;" align="right" height="17">17/06/2002</td>   <td class="xl25" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" align="right">6</td>  </tr>  <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">   <td class="xl24" style="height: 12.75pt; border-top: medium none;" align="right" height="17">18/06/2002</td>   <td class="xl25" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" align="right">1</td>  </tr>  <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">   <td class="xl24" style="height: 12.75pt; border-top: medium none;" align="right" height="17">19/06/2002</td>   <td class="xl25" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" align="right">1</td>  </tr>  <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">   <td class="xl24" style="height: 12.75pt; border-top: medium none;" align="right" height="17">20/06/2003</td>   <td class="xl25" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" align="right">1</td>  </tr>  <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">   <td class="xl24" style="height: 12.75pt; border-top: medium none;" align="right" height="17">21/06/2003</td>   <td class="xl25" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" align="right">4</td>  </tr> </tbody></table>
En otra celda me gustaría calcular el resultado de la suma de la columna B pero sólo para el año 2002.

Hay problemilla: Tengo office 2003 y por ejemplo para calcular cuantos días tengo del año 2002 necesito hacer una función matricial del tipo:

=SUMA((A1:A9>=FECHA(2002;1;1))*(A1:A9<=FECHA(2002;12;31)))

Lo cual me da 7, ahora, como hago suma de la columna B, pero sólo para 2002?

Muchas gracias de antemano!

Saludos,


----------



## rogster001 (Jul 25, 2011)

En vez de averiguir las fechas si mismas, ¿no puedes comprobar si la celda de referencía _contiene _"2002" ? yi si es verdad, sumala. Probalemente tendrías que convertir los contendidos de la celda a texto primero. (espero que me hayas entendido...mi castellano está un pocito ' oxidado'.. !


----------



## JavierPeña (Jul 25, 2011)

Hola!

El problema no es la fecha, el problema es saber como hago la función sumar si, no sé como hacerla. (Para que me sume la columna B)


----------



## Greg Truby (Jul 25, 2011)

Hola Javier,

La forma más fácil de solucionar algo así es sumar todo y restar lo que quiere eliminar, o sea, algo así:

*=SUM(B1:B9)-SUMIF(A1:A9,">="&DATE(2003,1,1),B1:B9)*

No tengo Excel en español, pero me imagino que sería algo como

*=SUMA(B1:B9)-SUMARSI(A1:A9,">="&FECHA(2003;1;1),B1:B9)*


----------



## cgcamal (Jul 26, 2011)

Hola Javier,

Otra opción sería como sigue:Excel WorkbookCeldaFormulaC1=SUMA(SI(AO(A1:A10)=2002,B1:B10))Formula Matricial*Introducir con Ctrl+Shift+Enter.*
Espero ayude.

Saludos cordiales


----------



## JavierPeña (Jul 26, 2011)

Muchas gracias cgcamal,

La fórmula es con ';'

=SUMA(SI(AÑO(A1:A10)=2002;B1:B10))

Pero funcionará en 2003?¿

==================================================

@Greg Truby no consigo que funcione, aparece como resultado una fecha ¬¬

=SUMA(B1:B9)-SUMAR.SI(A1:A9;">="&FECHA(2003;1;1);B1:B9)

<TABLE style="WIDTH: 74pt; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=99><COLGROUP><COL style="WIDTH: 74pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 3620" width=99><TBODY><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 74pt; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl63 height=20 width=99 align=right>*15/01/1900*


</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Greg Truby (Jul 26, 2011)

Javier - si el resultado aparece como una fecha, eso no significa que la fórmula está erroneo sino que usted necesita cambiar el formato de la celda que contiene la fórmula. Cualquiera fórmula que devuelve un valor numerico aparecerá como una fecha si tiene la celda está formateado como tal. 

Y sí, la fórmula provista por César debe funcionar en Excel 2003 siempre y cuando la confirma con CTRL+SHIFT+ENTER.


----------



## cgcamal (Jul 26, 2011)

JavierPeña said:


> Pero funcionará en 2003?¿


Hola Javier,

Para probar una solución investigué primero las funciones disponibles en Excel 2003. Según lo que encontré 
en el enlace de abajo la función "AÑO" está en Excel 2003, por lo que el resto de la fórmula debería funcionar.
http://office.microsoft.com/es-es/e...ulo-mostradas-por-categorias-HP005204211.aspx

Favor probar y cualquier problema que haya vemos qué pasa.

Espero ayude.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## JavierPeña (Jul 28, 2011)

Muchas gracias!

Funciona perfectamente!!


----------



## cgcamal (Jul 28, 2011)

Un placer. Que bueno que funcionó.

Saludos


----------

